# Dash/stereo help.



## Kris D (Apr 2, 2011)

I've decided to run my sub and amp off my stock cd player. So let's say I get a converter to plug my cables to... has anyone taken their cd player out yet? Bc it looks like it sucks  Also which wires are the rear speakers and which is the power to connect my remote wire to?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Kris check this thread out. It starts out about lighting but keep reading, as it gets into the speaker wires and what to tap for the remote wire. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/989-my-new-interior-lighting.html

I have the schematic for the speaker wires in the harness but it was too big to upload here. PM me if you'd like the pdf.

When in doubt, just do a search. You'll get plenty of threads related to the (lack of) speakers and how-tos.


----------



## Kris D (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah i got lazy, thanks


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

It was actually pretty easy to get to the cd player. Heres a post with some pics of what you will find http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/1455-radio-removal-3.html#post24431


----------



## Kris D (Apr 2, 2011)

I ended up with an app with a sound shop, he's doing it for $75. That's with the RCA converter etc etc.. Plus he's making up a relay for the remote wire.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Kris D said:


> I ended up with an app with a sound shop, he's doing it for $75. That's with the RCA converter etc etc.. Plus he's making up a relay for the remote wire.


Really the best choice if you dont do it all the time.


----------



## Kris D (Apr 2, 2011)

Agreed. I myself have done several complete installs, but being that I'm more lazy than before and this is a brand new car.. meghhhh let someone else dood' it. 

Lol, idk why I'm putting it all in tho.. gonna be too loud to enjoy anyway


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

I got over loud when I was about 18 lol. Now I'm debating on spending big bucks on 2 sets of hertz components for the front, and rear doors.


----------



## Kris D (Apr 2, 2011)

Vulgar_Display said:


> I got over loud when I was about 18 lol. Now I'm debating on spending big bucks on 2 sets of hertz components for the front, and rear doors.


Lol well I'm 25 so.. but yeah nothin like some good sound quality


----------



## bewernia (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmmm. That link doesn't quite show what the process is ti get ti that point.


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

hey man, if u still have that PDF schematic, id like to take a look at it, im going to be installing an LOC on the weekend, and i think that would help out a lot, id appreciate the the help, thanks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

venom_365 said:


> hey man, if u still have that PDF schematic, id like to take a look at it, im going to be installing an LOC on the weekend, and i think that would help out a lot, id appreciate the the help, thanks


This thread was last post in 2 years ago. I doubt you'll get a reply from the members who originally posted in it. 

What specifically are you looking for?


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey X, since its here and its relevant, If someone to run their own remote turn on lead from a fuze clip, and the DSP (or Amp as the case may be) has low level inputs, can one of those more generic LOC's be used off just the rear speaker lines to create a signal in for a the device in question or should it be done up by the head unit since that is technically "Pre-amp"?


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

uh, well i intended for that to be more legible. I guess I was thinking in chunks again..... Hopefully you can get the gist of my question. If not then I'll be a little more specific.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Vulgar_Display said:


> I got over loud when I was about 18 lol. Now I'm debating on spending big bucks on 2 sets of hertz components for the front, and rear doors.





rpcraft said:


> Hey X, since its here and its relevant, If someone to run their own remote turn on lead from a fuze clip, and the DSP (or Amp as the case may be) has low level inputs, can one of those more generic LOC's be used off just the rear speaker lines to create a signal in for a the device in question or should it be done up by the head unit since that is technically "Pre-amp"?





rpcraft said:


> uh, well i intended for that to be more legible. I guess I was thinking in chunks again..... Hopefully you can get the gist of my question. If not then I'll be a little more specific.


Yes and no. If you are referring to rear deck speakers and all you're adding is a sub, that's fine, but if you're talking about front door speakers, then there are other considerations. From my measurements, the front door speakers get a different equalized signal than the rear door speakers out of the head unit. I would recommend just running the PAC AA-GM44 through the back of the head unit if you'll be amplifying the front door speakers.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Ah. you know I remember that discussion thread now that you bring up that issue of the measured levels between the front and back speaker sets, so that answers my question. Thanks.


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

yeah, i know, pretty old, but best i was able to run into, pretty much i just wanted to know exactly how to connect a LOC, some stereo place in town has some, and i bought one, but never got around to looking into it, now that ive got time, im completely lost as to how to connect, here's the schematic to it, PDF form http://www.nvx.com/media/manuals/XPLOC2.pdf


----------

